# Rhodes for 2 wks from 20 Nov - love to meet ex pats for a coffee



## Hollyonfoss (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,

My husband and I are hoping to move to Rhodes next year and we will be there from *20th November for two weeks*. Staying near Rhodes town but would love to meet up with some ex pats for a coffee, if anyone is interested? 

We are deliberately coming out of season (did so last year too) and will be looking at properties whilst we are there. It would be fantastic to meet some more lovely people and hear your experiences of life on Rhodes...

Holly xxx


----------



## mad nana (Nov 3, 2010)

Hollyonfoss said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are hoping to move to Rhodes next year and we will be there from *20th November for two weeks*. Staying near Rhodes town but would love to meet up with some ex pats for a coffee, if anyone is interested?
> 
> ...


Hi there, we won't be there this month, but are moving over to Rhodes very soon. travelling over in a lorry complete with dog and rabbit, as soon as our house here is sold. will need expat communication. Pam


----------



## nigelstephnie (Oct 25, 2010)

I haven't been in Rhode Island but I believe people there are good in business. I have work with American form Rhode Island and he it is really nice doing business with him.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi. Rhode Island is in America.The island of RHODES is in Greece


----------



## Happy18960 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and noticed your post. Did you meet up with anyone? You will realise the property market is stone dead right now. This is not completely down to Greece's economic woes. For years, Greeks have been transgressing planning permissions when building their homes, or building properties for resale. The Greek Government has been battling away trying to tidy up these anomolies, but everything comes at a price! It costs money to declare your building plan irregularities and some folk just can't afford it. Until recently, their only solutions were to sit it out or to sell cheap. Hence a lot of properties on the market, but few if any selling. In September, a new Law came into being requiring every property on the market to have certification of planning permission compliance available at exchange of contracts. It is also mandatory now to have an energy efficiency certificate in the same timeframe. This costs about 600 Euro and the documentation is non-transferrable. Unfortunately, this has resulted in a significant number of houses and apartments being completely unsellable. So, until things settle down and Realtors remove unsellable stock from their portfolios I recommend extreme caution..... Even if simply renting a property. It is quite feasible the Government will crack down on those owners with non-compliant properties and force them to tear down or fill in illegal living areas...... Not much fun if your dream rental unit ends up being shut down. However, take heart.... Just be cautious. Rhodes is a wonderful island and a great place to live!! ;-)


----------

